
Powerful Phrases - jmonegro
http://www.sideroad.com/Business_Communication/powerful-phrases.html
======
BoppreH
Brilliant phrases. They appeal greatly to the emotional part of people and are
sure to make you look different in front of them. I won't have many
opportunities to use them (non-English speaking country), but I'll for sure
keep this list at hand for when the need comes.

Just take more care with typos:

"frist friend"

"dbonstrates interest"

